# Probiotics after Vivonex



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello,Since I'm about to finish the Vivonex Protocol tomorrow, I wanted to know your opinion as to when would be the best time to take probiotics afterwards.I know from Pimentel's book that probiotics are not recomended as a nutritional suplement because they may add up to the SIBO problem itself. However, if my Protocol is successful, my SIBO should be at least reduced, if not gone.What do you think? My concern right now is the natural evolution that my gut flora is going to undergo in the next few days. It has to grow back, I can't avoid that, neither it would be natural to avoid it.I though about taking peppermint oil for a while and perhaps try some GSE (which I read from this Forum is quite good as a natural antisceptic). This approach may help the good flora re-emerge but keeping bad critters from arising, without probiotics.On the other hand, taking probiotics seems the logical aproach since they provide good flora and fight the bad ones, but again, the question is when, cause SIBO is not about good or bad, but about how many and where they are.Just looking for opinions from you smart people.Thanks.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Rick,In this thread Savateur says she was instructed to avoid probiotics upon cessation of antibiotics. She lives near Cedars-Sinai in LA so there is a good chance her doctor was from there.She was "cured" according to the breath test results but her bloating was worse than ever. Another data point regarding the utility of the lactulose breath test.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I wanted to know your opinion as to when would be the best time to take probiotics afterwards


Personally, I think it's always a good idea to take probiotics after taking antibiotics, especially something like Xifaxan that is going to seriously affect the intestinal flora.The criteria I used in selecting probiotics after my 10-day course of Xifaxan was:1) They need to offer relief for IBS. In general, these are Bifidobacteria.2) They need to have anti-inflammatory properties. In general, these are Bifidobacteria with the exception of B. Adolecentis. Lactobacillus GG is also good.3) They need to offer protection against antibiotics use. Both Lactobacillus GG and Saccharomyces Boulardii qualify (the latter is non-colonizing.)So, I decided on the following:a) B. Infantis 35624 (one once a day)







Bifidus Balance + FOS (two twice a day)c) Culturelle (one once a day)d) Saccharomyces boulardii (one once a day)With the exception of S. boulardii, I take all probitocs with food. I believe there is less danger of them getting "stuck" in the small bowel this way. S. boulardii I take on an empty stomach in the morning because it is both non-colonizing and appears to offer better protection against other yeasts (like Candida!) this way. Oh, I also take hydrochloric acid after each meal as lower stomach pH makes it harder for pathogens to flourish.I think it's a good idea to take a motility agent. I'm doing that little 5-HTP experience of mine but I wouldn't recommend anyone else do the same as I may very well be shooting myself in the conceptual foot.By the way, how are you feeling now that the Vivonex is over?


----------



## 21718 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Rick, what did you decide to do about the probiotics?Moises correctly reported that my doctor advised me _not_ to resume probiotics. But after a week or two I decided to take them anyway-- maybe I need the good bacteria to make the bloating go away?It's been a couple more weeks now and I'm still not sure what the right answer is. All my old symptoms are returning. Is the presence of bacteria-- even the good ones-- causing the trouble? Or do I need to stay on the probiotics for a couple of weeks/months before seeing improvement? I don't know!!


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Savateur,I decided not to take probiotics. This means you have to take it easy with food for a couple of weeks until our normal flora takes in again by itself. If SIBO is gone, this is a natural process so just take it easy, the normal flora performs several good stuff. After erradication, it's better to eat light meals and watch your results.


----------



## 20756 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi All, I have found your replies all very helpful. I just found this website and it's a blessing. I have had SIBO for 5 years following a weak dose of CIPRO after I had pnemonia. Life has never been the same. I am currently on my 7th day on Vivonex and I don't feel any different, except annoyed at how much I crave food and flavor. Last night, I saw my mom and was imagining she was a good piece of chicken. Any thought of mine revolves around food. Anyway, I have found your postings very helpful, especially Rick (never give up), Moises and Savatuer. It's good to know that you all went through the same thing. However, I am very discouraged right now. My insticts tell me that the Vivonex is doing more harm than good. I'm 30 years old 5ft 8in and now 110 pounds. I'd like to put it out there to Moises, Rick and Savateur, what has seemed to work after your disappointment with Vivonex? Is it probiotics, a colonic possibly, anything else that gives some relief? My symtoms were unformed stool, lots of gas, and my stomach seems was pushed out to it's maximum limit. Please help, you are all in the next stage...I miss steak.


----------



## jman2008 (Jun 22, 2007)

I just bought the vivionex to try, got nothing to lose at this point.It doesnt say how many packs you use a day or when...any thoughts?


----------

